# What kind of wood is it?



## bigdoc (Sep 22, 2016)

I have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bigdoc (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry guys, my friend gave me some small pieces of wood his dad left him. Can someone tell us what kind of wood it is, I have only been wood turning a short time.Thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2016)

bottom one maybe cocobolo top is unique

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 22, 2016)

The top one looks like something that was curly. The bottom an exotic. Other than that and possibly guessing cocobolo for the bottom one it's gonna be a crap shoot to Id them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> bottom one maybe cocobolo top is unique



Looks like we posted at the same time. Lol. 

The top one Definetly looks like an end grain slice of something curly or bird's eye.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bigdoc (Sep 22, 2016)

The top one has a almost snake skin pattern to it. Thanks for the help


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Looks like we posted at the same time. Lol.
> 
> The top one Definetly looks like an end grain slice of something curly or bird's eye.



I was thinking some kind of bamboo but that is a WAG.


----------



## bigdoc (Sep 22, 2016)

Another look at the top one.


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 22, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I was thinking some kind of bamboo but that is a WAG.



I have some maple that looks identical when cut at a bias.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I have some maple that looks identical when cut at a bias.



You are right- I think it is maple


----------



## against.the.grain (Sep 22, 2016)

Top could be Chittum , middle Tennessee is close geographicly, do you have any pics of that wood in the raw state?


----------



## bigdoc (Sep 22, 2016)

This is the rounded top one. I didn't think I had it on my phone. Thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2016)

bigdoc said:


> This is the rounded top one. I didn't think I had it on my phone. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 113984



could be big leaf- then again could be a lot of stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Sep 23, 2016)

This looks similar to the first two pics of it. Chittum Burl


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2016)

I have some of the top one for sure. It may be labeled I will check. It isn't chittum IMO.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2016)

Well this isn't going to help much because it wasn't labeled like I thought. Not sure what it is but never seen maple looks like this and pretty sure it isn't chittum. I forgot to give it the shave test to see what fresh color pops up will do so in a minute. If it's chittum we'll dang sure know, but whatever it is I would say it's the same stuff in the top pic don't you think?.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2016)

I do not know about it but the board it is sitting on sure looks like big leaf maple


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I do not know about it but the board it is sitting on sure looks like big leaf maple



It is - from the second pallet I got from what's-her-name after the 1st pallet was sort of a bust. She made up for it on the 2nd one though full of great stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It is - from the second pallet I got from what's-her-name after the 1st pallet was sort of a bust. She made up for it on the 2nd one though full of great stuff.


I would guess black ash- just a guess though


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It is - from the second pallet I got from what's-her-name after the 1st pallet was sort of a bust. She made up for it on the 2nd one though full of great stuff.



She and her husband decided they were going to start logging- fell a big burl tree- bought a $2000 18" jet band saw. He informed me the price was going to really go up on their stuff- It was a lot of work- DUH- 3' log 18" saw. He told me log was considerably heavier then they thought.... I think it was a very short career.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## bench1holio (Sep 25, 2016)

@Kevin I'm almost certain what you've got there is Burma Teak Burl

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Sep 26, 2016)

Second piece is certainly cocobolo. I bought a short board of cocobolo many years ago that has that same figure it it. pretty cool up close.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2016)

bench1holio said:


> @Kevin I'm almost certain what you've got there is Burma Teak Burl



Cool! Never would have guessed that. Will it have a distinct smell when I sand it?


----------



## bench1holio (Sep 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Cool! Never would have guessed that. Will it have a distinct smell when I sand it?



I cant remember the smell, it goes a lighter greenish colour when cut and it is VERY waxy, You'll notice the clog in the sandpaper


----------

